# Virus on FChan.us



## Vulpiee (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, I came back from a long day at work. took a visit to FChan and, I got this Rouge antivirus called "Antivirus Scan" Installed on my PC, This happened already and I got rid of it but this one is tricky to remove, Just warning anyone that wants to visit FChan today :/.


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

You got a virus from a porn site?

And you're surprised?


----------



## Vulpiee (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry but, I only go there for the /clean/ section and Discussion boards.


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

Vulpiee said:


> Sorry but, I only go there for the /clean/ section and Discussion boards.


 
_Suuuuuure_ you do.


----------



## Æ’ishy (Jan 14, 2011)

I use Adblock Plus and Avast and I don't get any kind of warning

Probably one of them rogue ads


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

Vulpiee said:


> Sorry but, I only go there for the /clean/ section and Discussion boards.


 
Ha. That's my 'fchan cover-up' as well.


----------



## Vulpiee (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone know how to get rid of this virus? I can't find its Registry files in my AppData Folder :s.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> _Suuuuuure_ you do.


 Just like most furries say they're in it for the "_art_", you know it's denial like this that could make a guy angry, so angry you could call it rage.  Rage that is specifically located on the western most county on long island new york. ALSOKNOWNASBROKYLYN!


Vulpiee said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of this virus? I can't  find its Registry files in my AppData Folder :s.


Norton.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2011)

im not surprised. you have sex -> you get STDs. you watch porn -> your PC gets STDs


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Just like most furries say they're in it for the "_art_", you know it's denial like this that could make a guy angry, so angry you could call it rage.  Rage that is specifically located on the western most county on long island new york. ALSOKNOWNASBROKYLYN!


 
What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


 Yu-gi-oh abridged reference


----------



## Xenke (Jan 14, 2011)

Do I even want to know what this site is?



CannonFodder said:


> Yu-gi-oh abridged reference


 
Fail.


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

i read the op and all i could think was how much i wanted to chain him to the wall
cut off his eyelids
and make him stare at a white screen with the words
"ROUGE IS MAKEUP
A ROGUE IS A BAD GUY"
until his eyes fell out

...and now i'm horny
damn you, internet



Xenke said:


> Do I even want to know what this site is?


 isn't it obvious?
it's like 4chan for furries
except with a dnp list and mods


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Yu-gi-oh abridged reference


 Wow, what.


Xenke said:


> Do I even want to know what this site is?



An awful furry porn site.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 14, 2011)

Fchan? What's that?

<_<

>_>


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Just like most furries say they're in it for the "_art_", you know it's denial like this that could make a guy angry, so angry you could call it rage.  Rage that is specifically located on the western most county on long island new york. ALSOKNOWNASBROKYLYN!


 

LOL Brooklyn rage


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

And that's why I don't trust pop up's. that has happened to me before, my dad saw, and he put up anti Malware. It did the trick, but running C Cleaner also helped. Some Rouge anti virus can be and will be tricky to remove.


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2011)

People still click on popups?  Especially those obviously fake free virus scanner ones?


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

Riley said:


> People still click on popups?  Especially those obviously fake free virus scanner ones?


it's really too bad they can't make malware that will prevent somebody from ever owning a computer again
because the people who fall for that stuff are far too dumb to


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2011)

Solution: stop going to shady porn sites.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> it's really too bad they can't make malware that will prevent somebody from ever owning a computer again
> because the people who fall for that stuff are far too dumb to


 
You live and learn, that is one way of learning it, and not doing it again. But it might take some people to realize that they will need to ignore pop ups.


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Solution: stop going to shady porn sites.


 fchan isn't shady
it's just bad



FoxPhantom said:


> You live and learn, that is one way of  learning it, and doing it again. Put it might take some people to  realize that they will need to ignore pop ups.


 then how is it you haven't learned to speak english yet?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> fchan isn't shady
> it's just bad


Anything ending in chan is shady.


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Anything ending in chan is shady.


what about jackie chan?


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> then how is it you haven't learned to speak english yet?


 
Hey, I am doing all the best that I can on typing. I have learned English, except it comes out backwards.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> what about jackie chan?


 He always has those shifty eyes.


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Hey, I am doing all the best that I can on typing. I have learned English, it comes out backwards.


so, in other words, you're talking out of your butt?



Jashwa said:


> He always has those shifty eyes.


 but he's always the good guy :-(


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> He always has those shifty eyes.


 
You can't blame him for being asian D:


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> You can't blame him for being asian D:


i would totally be asian if i could


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> what about jackie chan?


 If you cloned Jackie Chan 3 times you'd get 4 chan.
*BA-DUM-TSSH*


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> so, in other words, you're talking out of your butt?


 
NO!  >: (

Some times I might leave a word or two out when I type, or when I have to do a long sentence I might accidentally switch a couple words around.

Edit: As in: I can get my words mixed up by accident sometimes!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> You can't blame him for being asian D:


 Why? I blame Xipoid for being asian. :V


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Why? I blame Xipoid for being asian. :V


 
Because Xipoid cannot chop your penis off with his bare hands.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> Because Xipoid cannot chop your penis off with his bare hands.


 I'd beg to differ.

In fact, he's probably into that.


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'd beg to differ.
> 
> In fact, he's probably into that.


 
No, he'd only get turned on if *you* chopped off *his* penis.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, he'd only get turned on if *you* chopped off *his* penis.


 Wouldn't I have to kill his parents first?


----------



## Browder (Jan 14, 2011)

Get back on the horrible topic, dammit.


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Wouldn't I have to kill his parents first?


 
It couldn't hurt.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

So has there been other viruses on 4 chan before?


----------



## BRN (Jan 14, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> So has there been other viruses on 4 chan before?


 
Oh dear...


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> So has there been other viruses on 4 chan before?


 4chan is a virus but we are talking about fchan
please try to keep up


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> So has there been other viruses on 4 chan before?


 
They're called furries.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> 4chan is a virus but we are talking about fchan


 
Sorry, I thought F chan was 4 chan. |(

anyways, has there been other viruses on F chan?


----------



## BRN (Jan 14, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> anyways, has there been any virus on F chan?



Yes. It's the one we're discussing.


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Sorry, I thought F chan was 4 chan. |(
> 
> anyways, has there been other viruses on F chan?


see above
also, what icky said


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

OP install a anti-virus, problem solved.
Remember OP in real life to wear protection by wearing a rubber, online you still need protection; it's just called a firewall :V


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Ha. That's my 'fchan cover-up' as well.


 You just blew it. 

@thread: *noms on popcorn* Continue amusing me please, this is priceless!


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 14, 2011)

ad blocker plus and no script man....


----------



## Monster. (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's a way to avoid all viruses: Don't go on that site. Durr.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Why? I blame Xipoid for being asian. :V





Icky said:


> Because Xipoid cannot chop your penis off with his bare hands.


 


Jashwa said:


> I'd beg to differ.
> 
> In fact, he's probably into that.





Icky said:


> No, he'd only get turned on if *you* chopped off *his* penis.





Jashwa said:


> Wouldn't I have to kill his parents first?



What the fuck




Icky said:


> It couldn't hurt.



It wouldn't.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> What the fuck


 It's a reference to those two furries that plotted to kill one of their's parents, in return for helping the guy he would let the him vore his penis.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

why do you even go to fchan

are there not enough good porn sites for you guys
why must you go to the lowest stage of yiff, or is it

need more /y/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> why do you even go to fchan
> 
> are there not enough good porn sites for you guys
> why must you go to the lowest stage of yiff, or is it
> ...


 I'm wondering about that too, as if furaffinity doesn't have enough porn as it is?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> why do you even go to fchan
> 
> are there not enough good porn sites for you guys
> why must you go to the lowest stage of yiff, or is it
> ...





CannonFodder said:


> I'm wondering about that too, as if furaffinity doesn't have enough porn as it is?


 Furries are so fucking hard to please nowadays. :V


----------



## RailRide (Jan 15, 2011)

The last time I visited Fchan, the banner ads all appeared to be fandom-specific. Which would indicate that like FA, they don't come from third-party providers (unlike DA which has/had this problem). If someone managed to poison an internally-hosted ad on Fchan, that brings up "interesting" implications.

I've seen some nasty phony-security-software infections. on my last machine, I dodged one by power-cycling it when the malware download started. Another time a popup masquerading as a Windows dialog box came up, and I killed the browser from Task manager rather than risking ckicking anywhere onscreen. A friend of mine wasn't so lucky, catching a case of Antivirus 2010, which not only managed to evade a safe-mode scan/removal by Malwarebytes _and_ MSE, but also blocks these processes _and_ shuts them down if they're already running. Task Manager is disabled too--it'll kill the process even if you get it up before the popups/fake warnings start showing up (no CTRL-ALT-DEL for you!). That system needed an OS reinstall to make it work again.

---PCJ


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

use linux, problem solved
yeahhhhhhhhhh

[this completely unhelpful post brought to you by offensive-security.com and sheer lack of sleep]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Love! said:


> use linux, problem solved
> yeahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> [this completely unhelpful post brought to you by offensive-security.com and sheer lack of sleep]


 *highfive for linux user*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm wondering about that too, as if furaffinity doesn't have enough porn as it is?


 
Even my knowledge of furry porn sites is limited, but I think furaffinity already has enough fetishy hard as fuck pornotrains, but furaffinity also has limits.
Fchan I guess doesn't have these, so people explore their socially unacceptable fetishes there.

OP is socially unacceptable.


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Even my knowledge of furry porn sites is limited, but I think furaffinity already has enough fetishy hard as fuck pornotrains, but furaffinity also has limits.
> Fchan I guess doesn't have these, so people explore their socially unacceptable fetishes there.
> 
> OP is socially unacceptable.


 

Not really; Fchan is work-safe compared with FurAffinity.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> Not really; Fchan is work-safe compared with FurAffinity.


 
C'mon, if the original 2chan is unsafe then all other chans must be unsafe as well. Fchan can be labelled "porn site" while FA remains "furry art site".


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

FA is a furry art site because the occasional popufur like Strype gives furs enough reasons to say it's not all about porn. Fchan is all about porn, being a porn site, but doesn't sink to the absolute bottomless depravities that FA has lurking in its depths.

Oh god the horror...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> ...doesn't sink to the absolute bottomless depravities that FA has lurking in its depths.
> 
> Oh god the horror...



/ah/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> FA is a furry art site because the occasional popufur like Strype gives furs enough reasons to say it's not all about porn. Fchan is all about porn, being a porn site, but doesn't sink to the absolute bottomless depravities that FA has lurking in its depths.
> 
> Oh god the horror...


 
I doubt Fchan is still the cleanest yiff site ever created, but I agree with you about FA's dark depthes. I don't browse FA for porn, so I don't know many of these.
X being smaller than Y doesn't mean that Y can't be negative. Same for FA and Fschwan.


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> /ah/


 
I stay the fuck away from that.


----------



## basilic (Jan 15, 2011)

long time i know fchan and i never got matters, i must be lucky, hehe


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> I stay the fuck away from that.


 
I sometimes just read the thread titles out of curiosity. That's more than enough.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

"/ah/"

I don't even know what that board means. Only foreign boards I know are /cake/ and some other ones on 2chan.
Sounds really gay though, but not anymore than what I already saw with my bare eyes.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> "/ah/"
> 
> I don't even know what that board means. Only foreign boards I know are /cake/ and some other ones on 2chan.
> Sounds really gay though, but not anymore than what I already saw with my bare eyes.



Here's a few examples from /ah/ right now.



> inflation popping
> Cock Torture
> decapitation
> Anal Vore - Rebooted!
> ...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Here's a few examples from /ah/ right now.


 
take safety percautions



who the hell would go into that board


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> who the hell would go into that board


 
Furs.


----------



## Vo (Jan 15, 2011)

OP, are you sure it even came from Fchan? Driveby downloads come from, like, everywhere. I doubt that's the ONLY site you went to. You don't even have to go to a porn site or whatever typical place where you might pick up malware. Even if you did pick it up while at Fchan, blame malicious banner ads, not Fchan itself. Also let them know so they can review their current ads and see if they can find any bad ones.


----------



## Hissora (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with Jack.is. Also as long as your protected with AVG or something you'll be fine.

And that's also why I go on shady sites through a my phone's internet or my bf's itouch.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 15, 2011)

Riley said:


> People still click on popups?  Especially those obviously fake free virus scanner ones?


 
The problem is, even if you click on the cancel button, it still takes over your system.  And the only way to stop it once it's done this is through a hard reboot.  I had these every once in a while on my old system, even with Norton.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've had rogue anti-viruses before. easy to get rid of when you know how. 

It's mostly the same for all of them. 

Haven't done it in a while but it involves restarting comp in safe mode and disabling using proxy in the options in internet explorer (i think) and getting malware bytes. Then running it and restarting comp again in normal and it's fine.

Or you can use a reset point if your comp makes reset point backups regularly.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 15, 2011)

SoFurry is better. >.>


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Love! said:


> so, in other words, you're talking out of your butt?
> 
> 
> but he's always the good guy :-(


 
But hes a Chinese communist supporter of CENSORSHIP OF SPEECH.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> The problem is, even if you click on the cancel button, it still takes over your system.  And the only way to stop it once it's done this is through a hard reboot.  I had these every once in a while on my old system, even with Norton.


 Or you can ctrl+alt+del to close the window or right click and close via your list of windows instead of trying to hit the x.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 16, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> The problem is, even if you click on the cancel button, it still takes over your system.  And the only way to stop it once it's done this is through a hard reboot.  I had these every once in a while on my old system, even with Norton.



NOT EVEN NORTON CAN SAVE YOU.

Also has anyone mentioned noscript and adblock yet? Because yeah that pretty much prevents over 90% of retarded bullshit people get crawling up their computer's ass.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Or you can ctrl+alt+del to close the window or right click and close via your list of windows instead of trying to hit the x.


 
Yes, you could do that too... but I found the hard/hot reboot worked best.  And was more satisfying.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, you could do that too... but I found the hard/hot reboot worked best.  And was more satisfying.


 
Why not just pull the power lead out while you're at it


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, you could do that too... but I found the hard/hot reboot worked best.  And was more satisfying.


so you like your reboots the same way you like sex, huh?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Or you can ctrl+alt+del to close the window or right click and close via your list of windows instead of trying to hit the x.


 Or OP could delete system.32 :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Or OP could delete system.32 :V


 
teach them how to triforce


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Or OP could delete system.32 :V


 
hey what's system.32 i have never heard of this


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2011)

OP search for system.32 on your computer and delete it, problem solved.


Satellite One said:


> teach them how to triforce


 Shut up guys, you're going to ruin it :V


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> hey what's system.32 i have never heard of this


 
System32 is the system folder where many of the programs like Internet Browsers store their temporary stuff. If you delete it, the programs will still run fine; you'll just have to re-download each web-page new, for the first time you visit it, rather than from stored cache that would otherwise be in your Sys32.
It's where a virus you got from the Internet would be. It's so easy, I don't even have an antivirus anymore, I just clear out my sys32. Saved hundreds of bucks.
dear god that hurt to type


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2011)

I know what System32 is. But I want to know what system.32 is.

It sounds vaguely new and exciting.

Or maybe CF just managed to screw up simple meme.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I know what System32 is. But I want to know what system.32 is.
> 
> It sounds vaguely new and exciting.
> 
> Or maybe CF just managed to screw up simple meme.


 I really didn't know there's a meme about that, I just thought it was a cruel joke.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> FA is a furry art site because the occasional popufur like Strype gives furs enough reasons to say it's not all about porn. Fchan is all about porn, being a porn site, but doesn't sink to the absolute bottomless depravities that FA has lurking in its depths.
> 
> Oh god the horror...


 
One third of Strype's stuff is softcore porn. :|


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2011)

Grycho said:


> One third of Strype's stuff is softcore porn. :|


 I agree with hipster furry here.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Why not just pull the power lead out while you're at it


 
Don't need to, I have an APC.  Which helps, given these annoying "ads" tend to lock out the main power button, so you can't shut down without a hard power cut at the source.




Love! said:


> so you like your reboots the same way you like sex, huh?


 
No, not really.


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2011)

Just wanted to drop by and say the first 4 posts of this thread are the best use of the "this" button I've seen.


----------



## Love! (Jan 17, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, not really.


so you're the slow and gentle type? how boring...


----------



## Icky (Jan 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say the first 4 posts of this thread are the best use of the "this" button I've seen.


 
Holy shit guys, when the hell did that happen?


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2011)

Vulpiee said:


> Sorry but, I only go there for the /clean/ section and Discussion boards.



"yes I'm a furry but i'm not into the sexual side i swear" :U


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2011)

To OP:
Norton motherfucker, do you update it?


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> To OP:
> Norton motherfucker, do you update it?


 who even uses norton anymore?
paying for antivirus software stopped being worthwhile around when marilyn manson stopped being culturally relevant


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> who even uses norton anymore?
> paying for antivirus software stopped being worthwhile around when marilyn manson stopped being culturally relevant


 I use ubuntu so virus, what is that? :V


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I use ubuntu so virus, what is that? :V


eww
ubuntu itself is a virus


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

Ubuntu  can't be affected by a virus because it would not have the needed permissions to run.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Ubuntu  can't be affected by a virus because it would not have the needed permissions to run.


 
unbuntu us like ttly invulnerable to everything ever cuz it is awesome


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> unbuntu us like ttly invulnerable to everything ever cuz it is awesome


 ubuntu is terribad because it's based on debian
which has awful packages that are also constantly obsolete because they're only worried about _security_ fixes
so what if the program's obsolescence renders it incapable of running at all without causing a snow crash every time and a kernel panic at your next boot? it doesn't get much more secure than that


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

I like ubuntu because it's free and if I stupidly mess up the OS it's easy to fix.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> eww
> ubuntu itself is a virus


 Resistance is futile, come play with us forever and ever and ever, you will be assimilated :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

If it is the "Antivirus Action" virus that you have gotten, that virus also likes to put in a crappy Keylogger program.


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Resistance is futile, come play with us  forever and ever and ever, you will be assimilated :V


 i already use backtrack
that is as close to _that_ distribution as i ever intend to go


----------

